# Predictions for Flanders 2010



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

So now that E3 and GW are over what do you think for Flanders. Who's gonna take it?

Boonen looks really strong as expected.
Devolder can never be discounted.
Saxo looks good with both Breschel and Cancellara.

How about Lotto with Phillipe Gilbert?

CTT has been rather quiet with Hushovd, Haussler (injury), Klier (fell really badly at E3).

Any other predictions?

Surprise winner maybe?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Gilbert*

Gilbert


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

Boonen.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Boonen


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

The Belgian National Road Champ


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Not Boonen


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Hard not to choose Boonen. Very strong team with a number of threats. Devolder may have a good chance if everyone is watching Boonen and they give him some room. I love the spring classics!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*it is every Belgian's dream*

to win Flanders while wearing the tricolor

Tom will be en force


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and where has*



Red Sox Junkie said:


> Hard not to choose Boonen. Very strong team with a number of threats. Devolder may have a good chance if everyone is watching Boonen and they give him some room. I love the spring classics!



Stijn been????


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

is there a link to a start list?

hard to not go for boonen or devolder.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> Stijn been????


Devolder is a true hard man- but they won't let him off the front anymore than they would Boonen now. 


Just thinking about Flanders makes me happy. . .


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

weltyed said:


> is there a link to a start list?
> 
> hard to not go for boonen or devolder.


Provisional start list here: http://rvv.be/rvv/elite-men/race/participants.rvv


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Long Shot:
Matt Goss.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

rogger said:


> Provisional start list here: http://rvv.be/rvv/elite-men/race/participants.rvv


 Man, that's a great looking field!

I'd think Boonen wouild have to be the odds-on favorite.

Nice looking teams from BMC, Katusha, Saxo Bank, and Sky.

It should be a barn burner. Does anyone know what the weather be like?

JSR


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Matti Breschel has been looking really good. He's got my vote. Pippo P would be my 2nd. Flecha would be my 3rd.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Can I pick Boonen but cheer for Cancellara? Is that allowed?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

fillipo pozzatto


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Boonen


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Boonen... but he won't double up and win Roubaix this year. Cancellara will take that.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

on a limb: Boom


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Can I pick Boonen but cheer for Cancellara? Is that allowed?


It certainly is. . .

:thumbsup:


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

MG537 said:


> So now that E3 and GW are over what do you think for Flanders. Who's gonna take it?
> 
> Boonen looks really strong as expected.
> Devolder can never be discounted.
> ...


After E3 results - Cancellara.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*interesting one*

I discount Gilbert as the team's not that strong for this sort of race.

Quick Step and Boonen, lots of options but the last two years with Devolder going off and staying off has negated Boonen. He seems to be on form and on the strongest team so on paper.......

Cancellera, didn't see E3 on TV but impressive results from a threesome we've seen before and will see again. He says the target this year is Flanders so if they field a good team, it could make matters interesting.

Pozzatto- clearly on form. Aggressive in the last few races, looked great in MSR and has a reasonably strong team.

I'm going with Cancellera. Pozzato would be my second choice. At the end of the day, it will be a great race and I'm looking forward to watching it on TV.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

*Going with....*

Cancellara. Although Boonen is riding so well right now. Too much pressure? Too high of expectations? Everyone gunning for him? Oh crap, Pozzato! Um, don't know.


----------



## cyclist_ca (Jul 11, 2005)

Lance Armstrong ......................................will not win. Heck I'll be surprised if he starts.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Devolder going off*



boneman said:


> I discount Gilbert as the team's not that strong for this sort of race.
> 
> Quick Step and Boonen, lots of options but the last two years with Devolder going off and staying off has negated Boonen. He seems to be on form and on the strongest team so on paper.......
> 
> .


has always been due to everyone marking Tom
no one wants to chase Stijn and bring Tom into winning position

my guess is Tom will be the key agitator

Pozzatto on form but the Ronde........

Cancellera has a shot, he and Boonen will be the pair to watch and my guess is everyone in the race will be as well


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Boonen will take 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Is that possible?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> Stijn been????



Yeah... Where has he been? Even Lefevere wants to know.


----------



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

I would love to see Tylar Farrar in the top step, but I will go with the smart money and say Boonen


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Flanders*



Juanfco3 said:


> I would love to see Tylar Farrar in the top step, but I will go with the smart money and say Boonen


isn't really in Tyler's wheelhouse, we'd be better off with a pool for which burg he gets shelled out the back


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Boonen, seems to be basing his season around this classic and P-R.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll go with Cancellara...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and this is new since when????*



gh1 said:


> Boonen, seems to be basing his season around this classic and P-R.


his whole career? Boonen's season is typically in gravy mode post 2nd week of April


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Mosovich said:


> Gilbert


+2

Dark Horse pick - Kurt Asle Arvesen, should Boasson Hagen falter/miss the break


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lots of good guys riding this thing. i could go boonen, but i think he might be saving it up for PR. maybe devolder. 

but im gonna get behind...rogger hammond? thor will work for hammond as hammond will now be working for thor at PR.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> his whole career? Boonen's season is typically in gravy mode post 2nd week of April


Well he used to work later in the year for sprints but yes you are right.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Boonen, Cancellara, Breschel, and Gilbert are the keys guys. Pozzato doesn't attack so he won't win. Daniel Oss is a dark horse, keep an eye on him.

If Cancellara doesn't attack early on the flats with 30 km to go and drag 10 riders behind him, but rather attacks hard at the start of the Muur and then goes solo, he can win.


----------



## Caroline13 (Mar 31, 2010)

Devolder 

Supposed to be heavy rain. He's my go to guy for bad weather.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll go with Ballan.


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

Edvald Boasson Hagen, assuming his intestinal/achilles problems are behind him.


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't see anyone getting away from Boonen. I predict he will cause the selection. Devolder can't get away again, and has no support from team management to do so.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

rocco said:


> Yeah... Where has he been? Even Lefevere wants to know.


That guy is a bit of a clown:



> "It bothers me greatly that I have not even seen him once," Lefevere said of Devolder, who has won the past two editions of the Tour of Flanders. "I don't like riders that peak for a race. Then you put too much pressure on your shoulders.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*The Back Story*



Coolhand said:


> That guy is a bit of a clown:



On Sunday afternoon atpjunkie and I were enjoying some Belgian Kool-aid on his patio after a long, scorching ride and he asked me who I think will win Flanders which immediately lead us to the question... Where has Devolder been?


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Uncle Jam's Army said:


> Edvald Boasson Hagen, assuming his intestinal/achilles problems are behind him.


Pick again - he's out.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'll gladly take races such as this and Roubaix over those three weeks in July at that other event.
I just love the spring classics.

My prediction ................ Boonen but nothing would make me happier than to see Cancellara take it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sylvain Chavanel

or 

Leif Hoste.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Devolder could win again (assuming he's fit, who knows?) the same way he did the last two times. Attack before Boonen does and rely on everyone being scared to tow him up the road. Tom sure doesn't like it but to win with Devolder there (again, assuming he's fit) he'll have to attack from much farther out than he wants to and hope he sheds Cancellara and Pozzato.

I'm betting somebody else figures out how to make that situation work for them and that's probably Gilbert.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Devolder.

dark horse: Millar.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Pozzato has been quite sick the last few days so it's highly questionable as to whether he'll be able to ride well or even start. I doubt he'll be able to play the fly in the ointment for Boonen like he was last year... point to Boonen. 

EDIT TO ADD: Pozzato confirmed out.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

what's the weather forecast?


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

I just hope Devolder does not win. He only wins because he is in the same team as Boonen and when he goes, every one is afraid to go after him and bring Boonen back.

But from I have seen I think Cancellara is impressive, Boonen is in great shape and Pozzato is a dangerous contender too. Pozzato is to passive to attack though. 

I think Boonen is just slightly better on the short uphills in the RVV, and Cancellara will win PR.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

my top six, in no particular order. But Eisel looked strong at GW, and Millar is firing on all cylinders. So is Henderson at Sky. Freire won MSR, very impressive. I've always been a big Oscar fan. I think we're in for a hummdinger of a month...
. Eisel
. Millar
. Breschel
. Henderson
. Boonen
. Freire


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

rocco said:


> On Sunday afternoon atpjunkie and I were enjoying some Belgian Kool-aid on his patio after a long, scorching ride and he asked me who I think will win Flanders which immediately lead us to the question... Where has Devolder been?


MMmm, Belgian Kool-Aid.


----------



## PhatTalc (Jul 21, 2004)

jhamlin38 said:


> my top six, in no particular order. But Eisel looked strong at GW, and Millar is firing on all cylinders. So is Henderson at Sky. Freire won MSR, very impressive. I've always been a big Oscar fan. I think we're in for a hummdinger of a month...
> . Eisel
> . Millar
> . Breschel
> ...


Freire is not on the start list, according to cycling news. It looks like Lars Boom is leading the Rabobank team.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

PhatTalc said:


> Freire is not on the start list, according to cycling news. It looks like Lars Boom is leading the Rabobank team.


Yeah, looks like a lot of potential favorites won't be there.

I still say Boonen but hope Cancellara. It'd be nice to see Millar attack early and shock them all, though. (And I'm not even a big fan.)


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Lance


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

g-Bike said:


> Lance


LOL, I just saw some 2005 (or was it 2006?) footage where Lance actually did some work at the beginning of the grand finale, but then massively crumbled.

He has other priorities. And frankly, I don't think he has the right body type for the Tour of Flanders or PR. The men who win there are mostly quite heavy (for cycling standards) and strong.

People like Armstrong and Contador are climbers that like to spin, whereas in the one day classics in the North you have to be able to mash it too.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

It'd be awesome if Lars Boom was up there.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*mmm*



Coolhand said:


> MMmm, Belgian Kool-Aid.


and a variety pack to boot!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i was was gonna pick lars boom, if only so i could say "here comes the BOOM!"


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

weltyed said:


> i was was gonna pick lars boom, if only so i could say "here comes the BOOM!"


We would also accept "he lowered the BOOM on the peleton"


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

If I was a betting man I would take Millar at 175-1.

Since I'm not, I'm thinking it's going to be one of the two favorites, Boonen or Cancellara, with their two lieutenants Devolder and Breschel with a pretty good chance too.

I'll go with Boonen though.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Wet? Devolder.
Dry? Boonen.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> what's the weather forecast?


Low 50's, 15-20MPH winds from the south-west, some showers. Hard to predict when and where the rain will fall at this point.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Can't wait to watch.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I think the best spectacle would be a 3 man break with boonen, gilbert, and cancellara. That would assure some great attacking, because the other 2 wouldn't want to drag boonen to the sprint. my pick is cancellara. in E3 last week, he seemed to have more left at the end than boonen,


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

I love this vid of Cancellara. If he has the jets going supersonic...watch out. Boonen can put the hammer down to... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdTHnYIAGPs


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Gads... I'm too superstitioius to say it, so I'll just say I hope the guy in the Belgian tri-color jersey wins it!!  
It was SO awesome when Stijn did that. I don't see Devolder pulling it off now, for a number of reasons.
Of course, his team leader has a helluva lot of pressure on him...

At least wheel-sucker Pippo won't be there... 

One more day...
I CAN'T WAAAAIT!!!


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Even though the race is on, there are still 80km left to race. So I'm rooting for Boonen.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Fignon's Barber nailed it. Good call! I'm surprised at Armstrong as well. Can't wait until next week. I think it'll be between Boonen and Cancellara again.


----------



## Caroline13 (Mar 31, 2010)

Fabian's move on the Murr was a classic - literally. 

Rubaix is going to be sick. Hope Pippo is better. He is always interesting to watch.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

burgrat said:


> Fignon's Barber nailed it. Good call! I'm surprised at Armstrong as well. Can't wait until next week. I think it'll be between Boonen and Cancellara again.


 thanks, burgrat. After today's performance, I don't see anyone beating cancellara in roubaix. boonen looks too thin now. liked his look in last year's classics better, he seemed more powerful.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*And the prize goes to...*



55x11 said:


> After E3 results - Cancellara.


Good call! :thumbsup: Now on to PR.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> isn't really in Tyler's wheelhouse, we'd be better off with a pool for which burg he gets shelled out the back


Maybe he was a bit better suited to it than that, eh?


----------

